

Show HN: Tweetpleth - Where are people tweeting? - eltaco
http://tweetpleth.herokuapp.com/

======
eltaco
A final project for a class I took at GT (CS 4460: Intro to Info Vis). Thought
it was viable as a an actual website since its realtime, so I put it up using
heroku's free service.

~~~
skram
Pretty cool - good work!

I've been working with similar data and trying to find good ways of displaying
it. Would be very interested in seeing the source on Github if you still plan
to release it. Are you using Twitter's `place` attributes from their
"Streaming API" filter endpoint?

~~~
eltaco
Yeah i'l get on that soon. I'm using the location filter to only get tweets in
the US. 'locations': ['-180','15','19','72']}

~~~
skram
Still considering doing this?

